# Dog Harnesses



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been researching these because Georgia will have to travel in our VW Amorok when we go away now. There are fully crash tested harnesses out there but my research showed that they were found to be uncomfortable for the dog causing some dogs to resist strongly having them put on. 
The ordinary harnesses with plastic fastenings are considered too weak to withstand an impact. 
I have come up with the Kurgo Tru Fit harness. It has metal fastenings and a fairly broad breast plate but not so broad as to be uncomfortable. They also do a seat belt attachment that goes directly into the anchor point rather than the inertia reel which probably needs a certain amount of weight to trigger it and allows the dog far too much freedom 
http://www.kurgostore.co.uk/best-sellers/tru-fit-smart-harness

Available on Amazon as is the attachment.

Saw recently that the fine for an unrestrained dog travelling in a motor vehicle is £5,000!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow travels in the garage

No longer in the MH 

We have a secure towbar, to carry a scooter , goes back all the way 

Hopefully it will protect him 

But niether he or us are comfortable with him in the van 

He’s wound up furiously barking at everything

We’re wound up listening to him

He has a window in the garage ,still barks at anyone near the van 

But once we turn on the engine he can’t wait to get out 

He has a comfortable bed Space 

And doesn’t want to travel with us

Once we stop he loves to come inside 

Sandra


----------

